# È così



## esperanto-guy

Il Buddha aveva un modo di dire che in Italiano tradurremmo con "È così"

"Ma lo sai che con il cambiamento climatico ci saranno molti più uragani?" "È così"

"I politici rubano!" "È così"

"Il mondo è pieno di stupidi!" "È così"

"Non c'è lavoro per tutti!" "È così"

Con "È così" il Buddha esprimeva la sua imperturbabilità che non è rassegnazione o debolezza, è invece forza.

In Inglese pensavo di tradurre con "That's it" ma non so se va bene.

Forse potrebbe essere meglio "That's how it is" oppure "It is so".

O magari qualche altra cosa.

Che ne dite?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Dubito molto che il Buddha pensasse e parlasse in italiano, quindi "È così" è la traduzione in italiano di qualcosa che prima era in un'altra lingua, forse in inglese. Magari è più semplice cercare l'originale.


----------



## esperanto-guy

Forse è più semplice se ci liberiamo del Buddha e cerchiamo una maniera di esprimere in Inglese l'espressione "È così" intesa come risposta a qualcosa di negativo per affermare la propria imperturbabilità.

Esempi:

"Ma lo sai che con il cambiamento climatico ci saranno molti più uragani?" "È così"
"I politici rubano!" "È così"
"Il mondo è pieno di stupidi!" "È così"
"Non c'è lavoro per tutti!" "È così"
Possibili espressioni inglesi:

"That's it"
"That's how it is"
"It is so"
O magari qualcos'altro.


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> Dubito molto che il Buddha pensasse e parlasse in italiano, quindi "È così" è la traduzione in italiano di qualcosa che prima era in un'altra lingua, forse in inglese. Magari è più semplice cercare l'originale.



Beh, che Buddha parlasse ingelse, francamente, mi sembra alquanto improbabile....non sono un teologo o un esperto di religioni ma mi sembra un po' difficile



esperanto-guy said:


> Forse è più semplice se ci liberiamo del Buddha e cerchiamo una maniera di esprimere in Inglese l'espressione "È così" intesa come risposta a qualcosa di negativo per affermare la propria imperturbabilità.



In alcuni casi penso che si possa usare (se puoi discostarti dall'originale) un'espressione del tipo: "that's the way life goes"....vediamo che dicono i colleghi!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giginho said:


> Beh, che Buddha parlasse ingelse, francamente, mi sembra alquanto improbabile


Ovviamente no. Ma la prima traduzione non è stata sicuramente in italiano, ma in inglese e quindi la versione in inglese esiste da prima.


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ovviamente no. Ma la prima traduzione non è stata sicuramente in italiano, ma in inglese e quindi la versione in inglese esiste da prima.



Stando a Wikipedia, qui, non è così:



> La filogenesi, non lineare, delle traduzioni comincia con quelle in persiano[73][74], arabo e georgiano nell'VIII secolo, poi in greco e latino XI secolo (attribuita a Giovanni Damasceno)[75]. Quindi fu la volta della traduzione ebraica di Abraham ibn Chisnai, ebreo di Barcellona (? - 1240)[76]. Da questa nacque una lunga tradizione di versioni spagnole che furono molto diffuse nel XIII secolo[77]. Ma la diffusione in tutta Europa è ben evidente dalla traduzione in islandese già nel 1204[78].



Però ribadisco: non sono un esperto e potrei sbagliarmi!


----------



## esperanto-guy

giginho said:


> ...
> In alcuni casi penso che si possa usare (se puoi discostarti dall'originale) un'espressione del tipo: "that's the way life goes"....vediamo che dicono i colleghi!



Forse si potrebbe dire "It's life!"? Si dice in inglese?


----------



## giginho

tutt'al più credo che si dica: that's life (così è la vita)


----------



## Tellure

Forse anche, "That's the way it is!".

Edit:
O "That's the way it/life goes".

Sulla stessa falsariga, in altri contesti, potrebbero tornare utili le seguenti espressioni:

*That’s the way the ball bounces*
_sent._ That is life.; That is the random way things happen. 
_It’s tough, I know, but that’s the way the ball bounces._

*That's the way the ball bounces.*
 and *That's the way the cookie crumbles.; That's the way the mop flops.*

_Prov._ You cannot control everything that happens to you.; You should accept the bad things that happen. 
_Bill: I bought a hundred lottery tickets this week, but I still didn't win! Alan: That's the way the ball bounces. I was planning to have fun on my vacation, but I've been sick the whole time. I guess that's just the way the cookie crumbles. That's tough, but that's the way the mop flops._
that's the way the ball bounces


----------



## chipulukusu

Anch'io avevo pensato istintivamente a _That's it_, ma pensandoci bene questa espressione ha una sfumatura un pò diversa, per esempio:

_"I don't remember the name of the capital city of Lithuania"
"Vilnius"
"That's it!"_

Oppure:

"_Taste this wine. Kind of what you were looking for to go with the roast?"
"That's it!"_

Nel caso dell'OP, anche se è banale e per nulla memorabile, direi piuttosto "_That's true_".


----------



## bicontinental

esperanto-guy said:


> "È così" intesa come risposta a qualcosa di negativo per affermare la propria imperturbabilità.



In inglese direi,_ it is what it is._


----------



## You little ripper!

Another option might be _Indeed!_

Indeed definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary

You use indeed to confirm or agree with something that has just been said.
[emphasis]

_Later, he admitted that the payments had indeed been made.
He did indeed keep important documents inside his hat.
'Did you know him?'—'I did indeed.'.
'Know what I mean?'—'Indeed I do.'.
'Isn't it a gorgeous day, Father?'—'Yes, indeed!'.
'That's a topic which has come to the fore very much recently.'—'Indeed.'

You know that climate change will generate/create more hurricanes? 
Indeed!
Politicians are only out to feather their own nests!
Indeed!
The world is full of idiots!
Indeed!_


----------



## bicontinental

_Indeed_ is indeed a good affirmative interjection, however, as you point out, it's quite emphatic. According to the definition as given by esperanto _e' cosi'_ is used to assert your own indifference or imperturbation.


----------



## You little ripper!

bicontinental said:


> _Indeed_ is indeed a good affirmative interjection, however, as you point out, it's quite emphatic. According to the definition as given by esperanto _e' cosi'_ is used to assert your own indifference or imperturbation.


You can agree with something said and still be indifferent/unconcerned about it. It‘s all in the way you say it.


----------



## Pietruzzo

esperanto-guy said:


> Il Buddha aveva un modo di dire che in Italiano tradurremmo con "È così"
> 
> "Ma lo sai che con il cambiamento climatico ci saranno molti più uragani?" "È così"


Questa non sembra una citazione del Buddha, a meno che Eva Thumberg non sia una sua reincarnazione. Sapresti indicarci dove hai riscontrato questo suo "modo di dire"?.


----------



## boysenberryjam

Kurt Vonnegut (or more precisely, Billy Pilgrim) might chip in with a "So it goes".


----------



## london calling

I'd say 'Right!' in answer to all the above statements (never uttered by Buddha, I daresay).


----------



## theartichoke

Am I the only one who thinks this question is best answered by a Buddhist, or at least someone who's read a lot of Buddhist teachings in English?  If _è così _is such a stock response, then presumably there's an equally set phrase in English, and coming up with anything else would be like translating the Beatitudes into English and writing "The peacemakers have God's blessings upon them" rather than "Blessed are the peacemakers."


----------



## london calling

Do you really think Buddha ever said any of those things? I doubt it very much...


----------



## Tellure

theartichoke said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this question is best answered by a Buddhist, or at least someone who's read a lot of Buddhist teachings in English?  If _è così _is such a stock response, then presumably there's an equally set phrase in English, and coming up with anything else would be like translating the Beatitudes into English and writing "The peacemakers have God's blessings upon them" rather than "Blessed are the peacemakers."


Esperanto-guy ha scritto in seguito questo post:


esperanto-guy said:


> Forse è più semplice se ci liberiamo del Buddha e cerchiamo una maniera di esprimere in Inglese l'espressione "È così" intesa come risposta a qualcosa di negativo per affermare la propria imperturbabilità.
> 
> Esempi:
> 
> "Ma lo sai che con il cambiamento climatico ci saranno molti più uragani?" "È così"
> "I politici rubano!" "È così"
> "Il mondo è pieno di stupidi!" "È così"
> "Non c'è lavoro per tutti!" "È così"
> Possibili espressioni inglesi:
> 
> "That's it"
> "That's how it is"
> "It is so"
> O magari qualcos'altro.


----------



## theartichoke

Ah, I'd somehow missed that we'd gotten away from the Buddha. And while I doubt he had conversations about climate change, etc., I'd assumed that only the response was characteristically Buddhist and the preceding statements were just examples created on the spur of the moment.

For imperturbability, I'd probably respond to such statements with a simple restatement: _Politicians are crooks! Yes, they are. The world is full of idiots! Yes, it is. There's too much unemployment! Yes, there is_. This would get annoying quite quickly.


----------



## london calling

I suggested 'Right' because you don't have to think about verb agreements.


----------



## theartichoke

london calling said:


> I suggested 'Right' because you don't have to think about verb agreements.



If it came to that, I'd be for chip's "that's true" (#10), or simply "True." To me, "Right" conveys boredom more than anything else.


----------



## london calling

Ok. It doesn't to me but of course tone of voice counts a lot.


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> Ok. It doesn't to me but of course tone of voice counts a lot.


Written, the tone changes if you put an exclamation point after it. When said, not only the tone but the facial expression can change it completely.


----------



## lentulax

'*So be it*' - ? I have in mind 'Con "È così" il Buddha esprimeva la sua imperturbabilità che non è rassegnazione o debolezza, è invece forza', and I think some suggestions made offer too much in the way of resignation or endorsement, whereas 'So be it' suggests maybe a more unemotional acceptance; also, it has a certain vatic solemnity which I imagine might be appropriate to the Buddha's stock response as represented in the Buddhist scriptures (which I am far from familiar with).


----------



## london calling

@ lentulax. The OP decided above to leave Buddha out of it, as the examples quoted were very obviously never uttered by him.


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> @ lentulax. The OP decided above to leave Buddha out of it, as the examples quoted were very obviously never uttered by him.


Nor by anybody else, I reckon. I'd never use "è così" as n answer, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## lentulax

london calling said:


> The OP decided above to leave Buddha out of it, as the examples quoted were very obviously never uttered by him.


It's true I didn't really register what the OP said at the beginning of #3; I was taking the option meno semplice of assuming that he was providing a few examples of his own to illustrate how the Buddha might have used today the alleged standard response the OP was asking about; so I withdraw my ill-advised comment about 'other suggestions'!


----------

